# Gen4 Stackmat timer connecting to PC?



## xbrandationx (Sep 7, 2017)

Are there currently any timers that support a gen4 stackmat timer? I've tried CStimer and Prisma, and both don't seem to respond to the timer.


----------



## thecubingwizard (Sep 7, 2017)

Gen4 should work for CStimer. Firefox usually works well for it, but if you are using Google Chrome, try starting the URL with https:// instead of http://. If that still does not work, try tinkering around with your microphone inputs.


----------



## xbrandationx (Sep 7, 2017)

thecubingwizard said:


> Gen4 should work for CStimer. Firefox usually works well for it, but if you are using Google Chrome, try starting the URL with https:// instead of http://. If that still does not work, try tinkering around with your microphone inputs.



I tried Firefox and I still am having no luck. I doubled checked in audacity as well and confirmed that my computer is receiving the stackmat timers signal. Im allowing access the correct microphone input in the browser too when cstimer asks for it. I'm at a dead end, if anyone has any other ideas I would love to hear them!


----------



## Riley M (Sep 8, 2017)

If you are using anything that has one port that shares the microphone and headphone input, then you will need a microphone and headphone splitter because CStimer receives the Gen4 Stackmat signal via the microphone port. If it does have separate ports like on a PC then just plug it directly into the microphone port.


----------



## T1_M0 (Sep 8, 2017)

Riley M said:


> If you are using anything that has one port that shares the microphone and headphone input, then you will need a microphone and headphone splitter because CStimer receives the Gen4 Stackmat signal via the microphone port. If it does have separate ports like on a PC then just plug it directly into the microphone port.


My PC works fine without a splitter, everytime I plug anything, I just have to choose the type of the device (choose mic in and the timer works).


----------



## xbrandationx (Sep 8, 2017)

Riley M said:


> If you are using anything that has one port that shares the microphone and headphone input, then you will need a microphone and headphone splitter because CStimer receives the Gen4 Stackmat signal via the microphone port. If it does have separate ports like on a PC then just plug it directly into the microphone port.



Yeah I have a splitter, and I have tried plugging it directly in without the splitter and it still doesn't seem to work. It's probably something with my laptop, I'll try a desktop computer when I get the chance.


----------

